# Log Me In



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Anyone ever used this program (www.logmein.com) to access their home or work computers remotely?

Pros? Cons?


----------



## cincykid (Jan 18, 2007)

its great software. the free does a ton of stuff. if you need to print from your remote pc to your local pc you will need to pay. also if you need to move files between PCs (and dont want to IM them to yourself) you will need the pro version. Try the free- you will prolly find it does everything you need it to do.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

What about security issues?


----------



## cincykid (Jan 18, 2007)

You install the product on the remote machine (say home PC). When you go to the other location (say work) you log into logmein.com. Once you are logged in you see all of the PCs you have installed LMI on on for the current account. You click on the PC name and it starts a session. You then must log in to the maching using either a) a user account on the PC (must know current username and password) or b) the security access code that you were forced to create when you set LMI up (only if there were no passwords on the existing user accounts on the PC. If it is on a domain then you must know the username password and domain.

You can also add on (free) an email code that is required every time you log in. (then LMI e-mails you a code every time you try to log in which you have to put in before you can login). You can also add a printed list. With this list you print codes for LMI. Each time you log in you must have the code. each code can only be used once (a little like RSA). 

The only thing I really dont like is that it all goes through LMI's servers and who knows what they can see. 

You never have to know the IP address of the remote machine because LMI does it for you, which is nice.


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

We have used WebEx Access Anywhere for some time now. Recently, we began moving our employees over to logmein.
In comparing the 2 services, we find logmein to be more reliable, and more stable.
We had issues with both PC Anywhere and Access Anywhere conflicting with a 16 bit app on the host machine. So far, that has not happened with logmein. 
We pay for the Pro version, and it is cheaper than Access Anywhere.
We have remote support available to us, thru WebEx,but sometimes I find it easier just to ask the employee for their logmein password and log on that way. Alot less lag than in our other remote support sessions, and I can have multiple logmein windows open seeing different computers in the remote office when trying to solve network issues, etc.
As soon as I have a little time (HAHAHHA) I intend to give logmein's remote support a try.


----------



## cincykid (Jan 18, 2007)

their other tools are great too, just too $$$$ if you ask me (or the company I work for, haha). Rescue is really good. As far as supporting remote users I just installed LMI on their PC (attached to my work email) and hop on as I wish (they know when I get on).


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I've noticed that LMI uses port 2002. Is that suceptible to any port scanner type hacking programs, and does LMI "un-stealth" this port in order to communicate with their servers?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FYI, PcHelpWare is a totally free solution similar to LogMeIn. You might want to take a look at that one.


----------



## bugsquasher (Nov 18, 2005)

JohnWill - How does it compare to logmein rescue? 

I need a solution for remote support (just for one user/myself to serve my business customers remotely). 

Wondering if it is feature for feature comparable, or if there are any significant differences. This is my first foray into remote support.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

gurutech said:


> I've noticed that LMI uses port 2002. Is that suceptible to any port scanner type hacking programs, and does LMI "un-stealth" this port in order to communicate with their servers?


Let me ask you this. What port isn't susceptible to Port Scanning? If you open up a port to access a service on your internal network, you just opened a small hole for any hacker to try and weasel is way in. Make sure you use strong passwords.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

bugsquasher said:


> JohnWill - How does it compare to logmein rescue?
> 
> I need a solution for remote support (just for one user/myself to serve my business customers remotely).
> 
> Wondering if it is feature for feature comparable, or if there are any significant differences. This is my first foray into remote support.


Well if it is anything like UltraVNC Single Click it is probably pretty darn good. I haven't moved over to PCHelpWare yet, which is created by the UltraVNC people. Hopefully I will get around to trying it out in my free time to see what the differences are between it and Single click.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Squashman said:


> Let me ask you this. What port isn't susceptible to Port Scanning? If you open up a port to access a service on your internal network, you just opened a small hole for any hacker to try and weasel is way in. Make sure you use strong passwords.


I know ports can be "open" or "closed", but I have seen some ports set to a "stealth" mode, and was just wondering if LMI kept port 2002 in a "stealth" status or changed it to "open".


----------



## WebGuy76 (Aug 9, 2007)

I work for a major company with tens of thousands of computers on a network across several states. I need to access my work pc from home. If I install something like log me in or gotomypc, can it be detected by IT? Will it put up a red flag and be sniffed out? I've actually used pcanywhere for several years over a dial up connection and it's been great but i'll soon be moving and losing my phone line and have to come up with a new solution. I'm just afraid I'll install it and end up getting a call from IT telling me I'm in big trouble. 

Help!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I would bet if they monitor there outgoing internet traffic yes. And if they monitor what software is installed on the PC, then yes.

Most major companies make you sign a acceptable computer use policy. I have at all my last three jobs. Why don't you just ask the I.T. people. Where I work, they do allow VPN connections to the network.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

If you are going to your work PC from home, chances are it will be stopped by the company's firewall. 

What you would need to do is connect to your company through its VPN (ask your IT department how to do this), and then you could use Remote Desktop to connect to your work PC.


----------

